# Smoked pork fat



## njlungbuster (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so I've been on the site for a while mostly reading with a few posts now and again. I was going through my freezer and I found a vacuum sealed package of pork fat that I had as leftover from when I made venison jerky last season. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried smoking basically shavings of fat. Now I realize that fat breaks down with heat and that's why ribs will fall of the bone and butts will pull fabulously. Here's why I'm thinking about smoking it. I'd like to get that fat nice and smokey before it has a chance to break down. After it breaks down into a liquid in a drip pan below, I wanna cool it off and let it firm back up so I can form it into a stick similar to making a compound butter. Then I could cut off chunks to through into the foil wrap stage when doing ribs or anything else for that matter. What do y'all think? Will it work? Has anyone done it? Thanks.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I would be more inclined to try smoke it as a stock?

Give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 5, 2014)

Try a bit. You'd probably want to take the same route as if you were doing a cheese.. Nice and cold..

Give it a try I say.. Your only gunna have a mess if it fails.. :-D


----------



## njlungbuster (Sep 5, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I think I would be more inclined to try smoke it as a stock?
> 
> 
> Give it a try.
> ...



What do you mean smoke it as a stock? Melt it first and then put it in the smoker?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 5, 2014)

No , do what you plan on and use that as a stock for soups, etc. (I think I'm on David's Wave).

Have and try it if you dare , like Westy mentioned .. .anyhow . . .


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 6, 2014)

Interesting idea. I don't think it'll nicely melt into a liquid as you say. Some if it will, but there will likely be scorching, blackening etc. 
I'd render it first, then take the solid lard and cold smoke it. I'd also have a pan underneath in cane of melting. There are a few posts on smoked butter on here that would give you an idea of how to smoke the rendered lard.


----------



## padronman (Sep 6, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Interesting idea. I don't think it'll nicely melt into a liquid as you say. Some if it will, but there will likely be scorching, blackening etc.
> I'd render it first, then take the solid lard and cold smoke it. I'd also have a pan underneath in cane of melting. There are a few posts on smoked butter on here that would give you an idea of how to smoke the rendered lard.


X2

that was my thought before he beat me to it


----------



## njlungbuster (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok thanks for the great ideas guys. I'll let y'all know how it turns out

This post sent via carrier pigeon.


----------

